# 1st Time Sleeping In Outback



## outbackinMT

Well it's decided--the DH, kids, pooch and I are going to finally sleep in our new Outback!







The weather has warmed up to a steaming 57 degrees so far today--camping weather if you ask me!







We will keep it parked next to the house in case one of the little ones (or big ones!) need to use the porcelain god since the OB is winterized.







We've had the beaut for over a month now and haven't used it yet! How sad is that?!?









I'll keep you posted on our big adventure. I'm sure you can't wait to hear how it all went! Maybe I'll even take pictures! I bet you are all on pins and needles waiting to hear! ha!









Brenda


----------



## campmg

Sounds like great news. Hope the campground isn't full. Relax and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Brenda, I'm soooo jealous!
Sure... It's just camping in the driveway.... But it's camping!








Good luck, and enjoy your 'Maiden Voyage'!
And be sure to bring back lots of pictures for us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jfish21

Have fun. We got ares in feb. had to wait 2 mos to sleep in it.
Kids where going nuts.

Jeery


----------



## bill_pfaff

Enjoy!

I remember that feeling and hope you all never lose it.

I still get a little of it every spring before the first trip and even a little of it before every camping trip thereafter until it's time for the dreaded winterizing. It keeps me going until the next spring.

Mostly I think it's the prospect of the food. I love to cook in my outside kitchen and it seems the food is always just a little better. OK so I'm old and it's the simple things that excite me any more.

Again, enjoy!

Bill


----------



## outbackinMT

jfish21 said:


> Have fun. We got ares in feb. had to wait 2 mos to sleep in it.
> Kids where going nuts.
> 
> Jeery


Thanks!

How do you like your FBHS? We have the same model.

Brenda

Oh, and by the way Bill--I love to do the cooking as well while we're camping--somehow the food tastes better. I may have to try out my ouside stove tonight! The neighbors will think we've gone nuts, but I don't care!

Brenda


----------



## RizFam

Hey Brenda,

That's great & very exciting all the same







Our first time was in our backyard as well. It was a wonderful idea all around. Especially to get a feel for some of the things you'll need when you do start camping in the spring. Enjoy I know you will.









Looking forward to reading your report when you get back.









Tami


----------



## jfish21

we love it. the dw fisrt seen it and fell in love with it when we bougth are first one but priced a little high
so when time to move up it was the only choch in her mined.

jerry


----------



## ARzark

Well, you probably have the coffee on right about now! How was the first night?? Do tell, do tell....!


----------



## johnp

I'm thinking the campground didn't have WIFI or they didn't pack the laptop









John


----------



## outbackinMT

Hello all!!

Well, let's just say we had a great time, but didn't get much sleep.







The heater ran most of the night off and on, and that queen bed is quite hard--we will all be needing naps today! We picked up Dairy Queen and ate in the camper. I'll post some pix here in a minute, but wanted to give you the update! We hooked up the dvd player, and the girls watched a movie on the bunks while DH and I watched the news upstairs--too exciting, I know. The pooch seemed to think she can sleep on the bed with us and wouldn't get off. Spoiled puppy.

I have some other pix to post of our visit from Santa on the fire truck this morning.

Needless to say we will be shopping for a new mattress before our next 'outing'. My back's a little sore.









Take care! I'll get those pix uploaded now.

Brenda


----------



## outbackinMT

Okay everybody--

Here's our pictures of our first night. We picked up Dairy Queen and watched Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer, Frosty the Snowman (1 & 2) and Rugrats go wild. We are so happy with our new camper--the girls slept well at least! We didn't, but that's okay. This Outback is such a huge step up from our 1982 Wilderness that had water damage and was falling apart. I used to worry about getting asphyxiated (sp?) in that old thing whenever the heater ran--I swore it was going to blow up! Last night, I didn't worry about the heater at all.

Thanks so much for all your great comments on this post. This site is half the fun of having the camper!!!

































http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1...209_4_91547.jpg

Brenda


----------



## RizFam

YAY







Looks like a Great Time was had by all







Your Family is Beautiful!!

You need to get the Foam Topper Mattrress Pad!
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...Mattress+Topper
Here is one of the many threads on it. If you do a search you can read all of the Pros about them. 
I have one for the OB & one for our bed at home.

Tami


----------



## hyewalt34

Great Pictures!

You are making memories for your girls









Walter


----------



## outbackinMT

RizFam said:


> YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Great Time was had by all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Family is Beautiful!!
> 
> You need to get the Foam Topper Mattrress Pad!
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...Mattress+Topper
> Here is one of the many threads on it. If you do a search you can read all of the Pros about them.
> I have one for the OB & one for our bed at home.
> 
> Tami


Tami--

Thanks for the pointer--I will check out Costco and see if they still have them. I did buy a foam topper for the bed, but once I took it out of the bag, it was pretty flat, and didn't even cover the mattress. What a joke! So, I'll cut it down and put it on one of the bunk beds.

Brenda


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

Brenda I believe many of us got our mattress topper from Overstock.com. 
You will need to open it up & let it expand over night.

Tami


----------



## outbackinMT

RizFam said:


> Brenda I believe many of us got our mattress topper from Overstock.com.
> You will need to open it up & let it expand over night.
> 
> Tami


Thanks Tami! You are so helpful!

Brenda


----------



## tripphammer

You must have been having a heat wave in Billings, Brenda. It hasn't gotten above 42 here in Helena on over 6 weeks!. Congrats! The pics are precious. Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## HootBob

Great loking picture









Don


----------



## outbackinMT

TrippHammer said:


> You must have been having a heat wave in Billings, Brenda. It hasn't gotten above 42 here in Helena on over 6 weeks!. Congrats! The pics are precious. Take Care,
> Tripp


We did have a heat wave! Today was about 51 degrees, and the forecast is saying 40's for the rest of the week. I see Helena hasn't been as warm as the rest of the state. Hopefully it will head your way!

Brenda


----------



## skippershe

Great photos








Looks like the girls really enjoyed themselves!

We replaced our stock mattress with a new custom mattress. Paid around $500.00 for that baby








We bought a 2" mattress topper at Target a few weeks ago for our full size fold down bed in the garage of the kargoroo. It was on sale for $99.00, haven't gotten to try it out as of yet.

Happy future driveway camping! 
Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
Glad everyone had a great time!! I'm sure the girls thought they were the "princesses" of the OB castle!! LOL. More driveway camping may be in order!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Moosegut

Glad the first trip went well and you didn't have problems with noisy neighbors. Don't you hate it when you're camping and the neighbors are loud?









Thought I'd chime in on the mattress topper. My back absolutely killed me every time I woke up in the morning on every camping trip. Finally stuck a crowbar in my wallet and bought a 3 inch, four pound density Serta topper from Overstock.com. It's a dream. Of course, now the boys need one. "Dad this mattress kills me. No, really, I can't sleep. I need a topper." Geesh.

I just bought one for my bed at home but got the 4 inch. Love it. I'll be getting one to cut down for the bunks in the camper for the boys - I'm a softy.


----------



## outbackinMT

Moosegut said:


> Glad the first trip went well and you didn't have problems with noisy neighbors. Don't you hate it when you're camping and the neighbors are loud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd chime in on the mattress topper. My back absolutely killed me every time I woke up in the morning on every camping trip. Finally stuck a crowbar in my wallet and bought a 3 inch, four pound density Serta topper from Overstock.com. It's a dream. Of course, now the boys need one. "Dad this mattress kills me. No, really, I can't sleep. I need a topper." Geesh.
> 
> I just bought one for my bed at home but got the 4 inch. Love it. I'll be getting one to cut down for the bunks in the camper for the boys - I'm a softy.


Good to know--Tami gave me some great advice on that also--you guys are great help! And luckily, my girls are little enough they sleep just about anywhere, hopefully it will be a few years before they start complaining about the bunks.









Brenda


----------



## Lmbevard

Have fun with those little ones. Even with a hard mattress, you and your girls will have a blast camping out. We have owned a pop-up since the kids were really little and would go camping every chance we got. One rule that we had was that when we hit the campground the radio would go off and we had to entertain ourselves. At night I would pull out the guitar and play and sing all the golden oldies I knew, then we would have smores, take a shower and then the wife would read stories to the kids until they fell asleep. Now we have a 30' 5th wheeler for just the wife, me and the cat and do the same thing in it that we would do at home, sad. The only thing is that we are always more relaxed out camping that we every would be in our old house. Enjoy and many happy trips.


----------



## PDX_Doug

What a fun time!








Congratulations on a successful 'Maiden Voyage'!

Next stop... Overstock.com for that mattress topper! You will not regret it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

The pictures look great. Seems like the kids had a wonderful time.

I'm part of the Overstock.com memory foam mattress topper crowd. First time out I slept great and didn't see why so many were making such a big deal about them. After the 2nd trip I went right to Overstock.


----------



## Kenstand

Great first outing story and pics. Looks like potentially many, many memories ahead for you guys.

Hug those girls everyday, all to soon they are driving, graduating and moving on.


----------



## Thor

Great pics.
















PSSS - Our 1st camping trip in our Outback was also in the driveway. Do not tell anyone.

Thor


----------



## California Jim

Congrats on the new OB. I enjoyed the pics of your two beautiful girls. Camping with them is going to be a blast and will make memories that will last a lifetime. My girls are 7 and 4


----------



## outbackinMT

California Jim said:


> Congrats on the new OB. I enjoyed the pics of your two beautiful girls. Camping with them is going to be a blast and will make memories that will last a lifetime. My girls are 7 and 4


Jim--

I bet you have a blast with your girls. We finally got the 2 year old used to our boat last summer--and now with the new camper it will be a lot of fun with them. The 6 year old loves to swim and camp--we started both of them out as babies. I remember camping with my mom and dad and wish I could have gone more.

Thank you to everybody for your great responses! We are really looking forward to a early camping season this spring.

Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Glad everything worked out.

Overstocked.com is the place to get the memory foam. They have a sale about every 3-4 weeks where any size is the same price...shipping is .01.


----------



## outbackinMT

Oregon_Camper said:


> Glad everything worked out.
> 
> Overstocked.com is the place to get the memory foam. They have a sale about every 3-4 weeks where any size is the same price...shipping is .01.


thanks!!! I'll be checking it out--that sounds like a great deal.

brenda


----------

